# HP Pavilion 590.de/ MSI-6701/ Medion 5000? Welches Bios?



## Flame (5. März 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe immernoch mein Systemprob, das er beim booten einfriert.
Nun habe ich viele Tipps gelesen u.a. update des Bios.

Meine Frage nun, welches Bios kann/ soll ich nehmen?

Systeminfos:
Hersteller > HPPAV
Produkt:  D9954A-ABA
Version: 77300XP101M

Mainboardinfos:
Hersteller: MSI
Produkt: MS-6701

BiosID: 09/11/2002/-SIS-648-6A710M4BC
---------------------------------

Auf dem Board steht aber Medion 5000 Rev. 1.0

Frage: Wer ist nun Hersteller? MSI oder Medion?
Tippe mal auf MSI, aber dort wird das Board nicht geführt bzw. gelistet.
Und ich will nicht einfach mit dem Medion Bios flashen, wenn das Ding von HP ist.
Schliesslich ist der nicht von Aldi o.ä.

Hat jemand einen Link, wo ich das aktuelle Bios zuppeln kann?

MfG
Daniel


----------

